# Core spells to equivalent EOM



## jberto (Oct 30, 2006)

Does someone have an online resource of core spells to equivalent EOM spells?

In addition, after reviewing the commonly used core spells, I have ideas of how to convert most core spells, but there a number that I need some help (see list below).  No need to provide full spell descriptions, just spell lists, so that I have a starting point.

Common core spells (1st to 4th)  
Align Weapon
Arcane Lock
Blur/Displacement
Black Tentacles
Death Ward
Discern Lies/Zone of Truth
Globe of Invulnerability
Knock
Neutralize Poison
Nondetection
Spell Immunity
Spirtual Weapon

(5th to 9th)
I will list later depending on feedback on above spells.

Thanks all!


----------



## BSF (Oct 30, 2006)

Off the top of my head, here are a few possibilities

Common core spells (1st to 4th)  
Align Weapon  - Infuse [alignment], or Evoke [alignment] on the weapon
Arcane Lock - Hmm, perhaps a Move Death on the item?  Or perhaps Move Force with a high strength
Blur/Displacement 
Black Tentacles
Death Ward
Discern Lies/Zone of Truth - Discern Lies can be used with a infuse to improve a skill bonus on Sense Motive.  Zone of Truth can be done with a Compel [creature type].
Globe of Invulnerability - Effectively this is replicated with the Dispel Magic skill to create a small antimagic zone.  
Knock
Neutralize Poison - As I recall, the Heal lists have this as an option
Nondetection - Illusion Death
Spell Immunity - Probably through the Dispel Magic skill
Spirtual Weapon - Evoke Force, with continuing damage

(5th to 9th)
I will list later depending on feedback on above spells.

Those are my quick thoughts.  Alas, I need to get ready for work and don't have time to really look through the book for good ideas on how to implement some of these.  Perhaps later I can help a bit more.


----------



## sirwmholder (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow... this is a very good idea... a couple of things to note... Elements of Magic is balanced on the principle of doing away with absolutes.  Spells such as Knock and Arcane Lock should probably change slightly in the way they are implemented.  Such as Knock could either be Dispel Magic Skill verses the spell Arcane Lock or give a skill enhancement bonus to the Open Lock Skill... Infuse (Air) 3 would grant the caster or whomever the caster touches with a +12 to Open Lock checks for the next minute.  Since a Mage can select two skills at creation to be class skills you could choose Open Lock and make the rolls yourself... personally I would help the party rogue shine.

My gut instinct is Death Ward should be an Abjure spell but since their are no absolutes there should be no save or die spells therefore the spell is no longer needed.

I'll look at the others as I have time today and if no one has said it yet welcome to the boards


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Oct 31, 2006)

Blur/Displacement is specifically called out in Illusion: Shadow, I think its one of the sample spells.


I agree with sirwmholder that EoM and doing away with absolutes is a good match. I would do the Knock spell as an Infuse to boost Open Lock. Arcane Lock would be its matching opposite.

Evard's is hard to do, a part of me things Move: Force as the grappling aspect but that would make the spell capabilities much higher 

Incidently there I forgot which thread it came from, but a revised table for Move Force makes puts it more in line with the core spell.. [sblock]
New table for Move Force:

MP . STR : Weight (Size)
0 . . . . . 1 . . . . . . 5 lb. (Tiny)
1 . . . . . 4 . . . . . . 30 lb. (Tiny)
2 . . . . . 8 . . . . . . 75 lb. (Small)
3 . . . . 16 . . . . . 125 lb. (Small)
4 . . . . 20 . . . . . 250 lb. (Medium)
6 . . . . 25 . . . . . 500 lb. (Medium)
8 . . . . 30 . . . . . 1000 lb. (Large)
10 . . . 35 . . . . . 4000 lb. (Large) 
12 . . . 40 . . . . . 16000 lb. (Huge)
14 . . . 45 . . . . . 64000 lb. (Huge)
16 . . . 50 . . . . . 256000 lb. (Gargantuan)
18 . . . 55 . . . . . 1,012,000 lb. (Gargantuan)
20 . . . 60 . . . . . 4,048,000 lb. (Colossal)
[/sblock]
The other option is do it as a weird Summon: Ooze and draw up a 'Black Tentacles' Ooze 

Spiritual Weapon I would do as a Create Force + Move Force


----------



## BSF (Oct 31, 2006)

Incidentally, this does highlight one of the strengths of EOM.  Often there are multiple ways to achieve a given effect. Which one is "best" depends a lot on your particular style.


----------



## sirwmholder (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Fox the shear flexibility of EoM is one of my favorite features.

Personally, I would probably use Evoke Metal with enduring damage and anchor it on an enemy for a Spiritual Weapon.  I just like the visual of a floating battle axe chasing down the last goblin while I turn my attention to healing up the party before the next encounter.



			
				BSF said:
			
		

> Arcane Lock - Hmm, perhaps a Move Death on the item? Or perhaps Move Force with a high strength



This would be a good Hold Portal Spell... wow I just noticed that Hold Portal is lower level but basically the same as Arcane Lock... that doesn't seem to be right... c'est la vie.

Thank you for your time,
Wm. Holder


----------

